# Lidl-inflatable kayaks £79.99



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lidl have these in their 'current specials' section - look like a good buy but I can't say for sure having never used one of these.

Inflatable so easy to store in a cupboard.

I have inflatables and they are fab.

Bit of an issue with lidl's site though, some of the links were going a bit astray! and the current specials changed half way though so maybe the kayaks are new - or old current specials - hard to say ... he he he.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Leigh,

If I could have yours at that price I'd buy one  

In the meantime I'll stay contented with my Henshaw Tinker sailing/ outboard inflatable RIB. 

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

If you are into water sports I also noticed this morning that at Aldi's they have the one piece rubber scuba diving suits on special

stew


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> In the meantime I'll stay contented with my Henshaw Tinker sailing/ outboard inflatable RIB.


Blimey Dave! Let me see if I've got this right; a folding boat + outboard, sat TV, air con, portable generator, barbecue, LPG tank, bicycles, scooter under consideration.....

Which model motorhome is it? *The murvi Tardis * 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well it has 815kg payload in standard Maxi trim. I said to LadyJ this morning (my time in Aus) that I'll be going to France with 250cc scooter and two bikes. She feared I would sink. Not if I squeezed in the bread trays, said I ............

Dave
PS Look, it doesn't go all in one go, OK? ;-)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Forget things you have to use manual labour to paddle, this is what you want, an electric powered jet £139 from Ebay, okay for 5 years to adult children

stew


----------

